# What GPS system is the best?



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay, so as I was out with the dog yesterday after work and I saw a poor guy who had lost his dog. After helping him look for a while (we didn't find him) I went home and got to thinking that I need to buy a GPS system as a good investment. I mainly hunt pheasants and chukar and she is still a pup. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

For a Griff? :lol: She'll find you. 

Go Garmin.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> For a Griff? :lol: She'll find you.
> 
> Go Garmin.


I have noticed this to be true. :lol:

However, just in case I'd like a back up plan. I never want to feel like the guy last night.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Garmin Astro all the way. The other brand is an all-in-one, but not a real GPS unit. No need to spend the dough with something that has no good mapping capabilities.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am not familiar with the dog units, but Garmin is a superior hand held unit.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Theekillerbee said:


> Garmin Astro all the way. The other brand is an all-in-one, but not a real GPS unit. No need to spend the dough with something that has no good mapping capabilities.


+1 I own one with two collars and I love it. You could probably get a good deal on a slightly used one from TAK. He hates his, but he's a cop... You do have to be a little smarter than a fifth grader to use one...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Definately Garmin. In fact I am getting to the point in my thinking that it is almost irresponsible to hunt with a dog WITHOUT one.

I don't know why TAK would hate his, he was loving it in Kansas. He just needed my 5 year old niece to show him how to turn it on!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I said I like it! 

And now Shane come again about this teaching me how to use it? I think I had to show you some things with it? 

I have both Tracking and the Astro, both are going to find a dog in a mess. But the Garmin does some other valuable things.... Like tells Shane what is North, or South. And it also tell you if your dog is on point! This is a great feature for those that can't see 5 feet! Fart, Caugh, Fart Shane!!!!!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> For a Griff? :lol: She'll find you.
> 
> Go Garmin.


Thats called "Tripping" over them! :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> I said I like it!
> 
> And now Shane come again about this teaching me how to use it? I think I had to show you some things with it?
> 
> I have both Tracking and the Astro, both are going to find a dog in a mess. But the Garmin does some other valuable things.... Like tells Shane what is North, or South. And it also tell you if your dog is on point! This is a great feature for those that can't see 5 feet! Fart, Caugh, Fart Shane!!!!!


What did you show me??? Oh ya, North. Thanks.

Now as for Lasik...what was the deal? Oh ya, I will get Lasik by next years hunt if you lose 60 lbs.???


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> > For a Griff? :lol: She'll find you.
> ...


I think the offical medical terminology is "bootlicker". :mrgreen:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Geez a little expensive, but I'm assuming it is pretty good. I'm assuming I could use this as my primary GPS for backpacking/hunting/fishing?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Thats called "Tripping" over them! :mrgreen:
> 
> I think the offical medical terminology is "bootlicker". :mrgreen:


This from two *LABRADOR* owners? I know about those dogs you own, boys.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dont get all worked up. They only own labs to keep the fleas off the god dogs..


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Dont get all worked up. They only own labs to keep the fleas off the god dogs..


Not sure what a "God dog" is, but sounds important.
Coming from a life long lab owner, yours was pretty funny, for dwarf standards. :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

God dogs? Typo, or Freudian slip rooted in shorthair envy?
:?:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

God dogs, Good dogs, semantics, shemantics, it's all the same...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > Thats called "Tripping" over them! :mrgreen:
> >
> > I think the offical medical terminology is "bootlicker". :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Lol...gotta have a dog at home protecting the front porch while the Birddogs are out hunting!  :mrgreen: What are you stalking us?


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

JuddCT said:


> Geez a little expensive, but I'm assuming it is pretty good. I'm assuming I could use this as my primary GPS for backpacking/hunting/fishing?


You sure can. It is a fantastic mapping GPS unit. A little heavy due to the fact of the VHF antenna and receiver for the Astro are built in, but it is a top-of-the-line Garmin GPS.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Lol...gotta have a dog at home protecting the front porch while the Birddogs are out hunting!  :mrgreen: What are you stalking us?


Don't forget your ****apoo, Paris Hilton. :O•-:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol...Right, she rides in the back of my hunting vest.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > Thats called "Tripping" over them! :mrgreen:
> >
> > I think the offical medical terminology is "bootlicker". :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


The kids own the Lab! Might I say also she can flat out move! No lie she is fast! But as far as bird hunting goes.... Not so good -)O(- She is more of a lover type dog, she loves to chase rocks, so we throw them in the nasty stuff and she goes crashing in like gang busters, gets the rock and brings it back. Now if there was a bird there I think I would break her of rock chasing! See she is kinda scared of birds. The only hen she found and scared up, scared her white and she is coal black! She spends more time chasing the GSP around barking than she does hunting... That is until someone acts like they threw something, then it is go nutz time again!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> Geez a little expensive, but I'm assuming it is pretty good. I'm assuming I could use this as my primary GPS for backpacking/hunting/fishing?


Yes they are pricey! But they can do a lot of things. Tracking a dog is just a bonus of having one good GPS.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > Geez a little expensive, but I'm assuming it is pretty good. I'm assuming I could use this as my primary GPS for backpacking/hunting/fishing?
> ...


+ they are still cheaper than a good birddog!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Would you go with the old version or the newer one from garmin?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> Would you go with the old version or the newer one from garmin?


Never had the older one. I have the 320 and SHane has the 220. I think my screen is better????? but not sure and I think I can track further out?


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

JuddCT said:


> Would you go with the old version or the newer one from garmin?


I've got both. The 220 doesn't eat up the batteries as quickly, but the 320 is much easier to use. I think it has a better screen as well as a few more features. It boils down to the price diff. If it is more than $100 I'd go with the 220.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I use the 220 with a DC30 and a DC40 collar. I really like the DC40 collars much better. After hunting for a week with TAK, who has the 320, if I were to buy a new one right now I would buy the 320. There isn't a big difference but it is a little nicer. The screens are the same size and I think the same resolution, but for some reason the 320 looks much clearer to me. Some have claimed it is eating batteries much faster, I didn't notice much difference between the two in that aspect. I agree with Theekillerbee, if you are talking $100 or less difference then definately buy the 320.


----------

